# First Post here.



## Sunblade (Dec 23, 2020)

I will be staying on Fripp Island January and February and would like to know what rig I need for the bridge from Tarpon Blvd. to the Marina? We stayed there last February and i saw a few people fishing off the bridge. I am from Michigan and an avid fisherman. I usually fish for Walleye, perch, largemouth bass, and crappie. 

Can you provide any info on what is hitting there off the bridge and what to use. I will be bringing a open face spin cast outfit with 15lb mono. Is this okay? Any help you can give me would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## Happy Hours (Aug 5, 2020)

Welcome to the forums. I had to Google Fripp Island to see where it is. I would think/hope you could catch Speckled Trout and Puppy Drum down there that time of year. And yes the spinning reel with 15LB test is perfect.

Get you some plastic Grubs or swim baits and jig away. Good Luck


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------

